
Shifting North Magnetic Pole Forces Unprecedented Navigation Fix - Breadmaker
https://gcaptain.com/shifting-north-magnetic-pole-forces-unprecedented-navigation-fix/
======
TimGremalm
Magnetic Pole [https://xkcd.com/2098/](https://xkcd.com/2098/)

